# Sink water pump not working.



## JVDembosky

Hello,

We have a 2005 Forest River Flagstaff pop-up camper. We are having trouble with our sink. We filled the water tank with water and turned the pump on but no water comes out of the faucet. The motor does run when we turn it on but it keeps running, doesn't stop, and no water comes out of the faucet. (Usually the motor stops after 30 seconds when it is primed.) We checked all the fuses and the water tank. The sink does work when we hook up the home garden hose to the camper. 

Does anyone know why water isn't coming out of the faucet even though the motor is running? Thank you.

Jeff


----------



## bobrussell

sounds like the pumps shot (???). could be that the supply line to the pump is blocked somehow, i'd check that first.


----------



## JVDembosky

Thanks. I'll give that a try.

Jeff


----------



## dogbone

Check for a clogged screen. 
You say the sink works fine on city water. When you turn the pump on does the water come out somewhere else, like the city water intake? Sometimes the check valve will stay open and the water will come out of the city water connection.
If your handy take the pump apart and carefully clean around the edges of the diaphragms. Dirt gets in there and they won't seal.
Pump is shot.


----------



## JVDembosky

I removed the outflow hose from the motor and water began to bubble out of the motor. I then quickly reattached it and it works now. I think it just needed to be primed. We go camping only about once a year and I think the pump dried out. My only concern now is that the pump still pumps when the water is turned off but the switch is on. (It's supposed to stop running once it is pressurized.) It's a slow (blurp, blurp) but it doesn't seem to get fully pressurized. I'll check it again in the Spring.


----------

